# Creative Zen Vision:M Problem - Missing Tracks



## !Fugazi (May 14, 2007)

Had to reset my Zen Vision yesterday after it crashed, unfortunately I was out all day and could only reset it several hours later. When I did restart it I appear to have lost a load of albums, containing around 3,000 tracks, plus all my photos and videos.

Despite losing all this data I only have 755mb of space left on the player, so god knows where all the deleted stuff is.

Also, whenever I try to transfer music onto the player and it won't let me, comes up with the "player is already in use or not connected" message everytime I try to connect.

Can anyone help? Is it knackered?


----------



## TomServo0 (Jul 5, 2007)

I came in to ask the same question. Mine is definitely connected because it's charging through the laptop. Also, it says there is only one song on the drive but the Music Library lists all the stuff I had before the reset.


----------



## jacjarmir (Jul 18, 2007)

I am also posting because of the same issue. My Vision M crashed today also, however I have not been able to get it back up and running yet. When I connect it to my lap top it starts charging but then just freezes up again.
HELP!!!
Lisa:


----------



## Evales (Apr 26, 2008)

This appears to be more of a problem then I previously thought. The same thing happened to mine, it can still charge but you can add anything new, all your photos are deleted plus videos and only some of your music remains. I can't remember if this happened straight away but every time you turn in on it has to rebuild (unless you've turned it on recently). Sometimes it rebuilds with 1900 songs sometimes with 3200. I'm going to give some advise to anyone out there with this problem.

DO NOT let your battery on the vision M run done to nil. Because it is very hard to get it working again if this is a problem that you have. 

I think that the Vision M's hard drive has quite a few problem's I've gone through 3 vision M's. They're great when they work. I'm thinking of upgrading to the flash based new creative zen.


----------



## GreatKeroBerous (Jul 9, 2008)

I am also having this problem, how did you fix it? I went to the creative website and they didn't want to help because my warranty was gone. I could really use your help.


----------



## Evales (Apr 26, 2008)

You can't fix it. All of those who are hoping that is the case abandon hope now. Or find your warranty quick. The fact is hardrive based MP3 Players such as the Creative Zen Vision and the iPod Classic are not built for casual everyday use. 
How many MP3 player do we go through a year? How many of your USB's have broken? Flash drive (like USB) is what you should buy now.
For those who like Creative (and who doesn't, aside from the hardrive problems they are great) the new Zen on the market is only flash based. Creative, noticing the error of their ways have removed hardrive. 

Whereas Apple will continue to milk you for all your worth as their products live long enough to last the warrenty.


----------

